# New York from above by Gelio



## gelio (Nov 4, 2006)




----------



## gelio (Nov 4, 2006)




----------



## gelio (Nov 4, 2006)




----------



## gelio (Nov 4, 2006)




----------



## gelio (Nov 4, 2006)




----------



## gelio (Nov 4, 2006)




----------



## gelio (Nov 4, 2006)




----------



## gelio (Nov 4, 2006)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Some great stuff hear!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from New York :cheers:


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

:applause:


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

The best showcase of New York City I have ever seen on this site. Amazing work.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

I can't believe how insanely thin this building is. It looks like it could blow over in the wind.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

great photography.


----------



## nvc (Mar 5, 2008)

Beautiful


----------



## nedolessej197 (Oct 24, 2006)

tremendous. absolutely stunning work


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Wow, simply breathtaking. Thanks


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

awesome! quite an impressive collection.
did you take some of them from a plane/copter? I assumed that some of them were taken from higher buildings.


----------



## dinkie (Mar 23, 2014)

Im in love with NY all over again :drool:


----------

